# Red Dogs in SNOW!



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy has a mouthful of Ryker butt lololol






Ear hat


To the DEATH!!!!


More....


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy Smassshh!!!


Sass mouth




....


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cuz he's cute..








Gypsy's derp face


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Adorable pictures! I miss owning hounds when I see there pictures......there just too darn cute


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> To the DEATH!!!!


I died laughing at this photo, it's like he's standing up like "Ew omg omg omg it's on my paws" just the way his paws are splayed out hahahahahaha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's also this one...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

They are awesome! Such expressive faces and ears.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> Adorable pictures! I miss owning hounds when I see there pictures......there just too darn cute





Canyx said:


> They are awesome! Such expressive faces and ears.


Thank you! Haha yeah their ears have a mind of their own.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I really can't get over how strikingly gorgeous they are. They look fantastic against snow, too!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are just stunning! I love seeing photos of them.


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

They are wildly handsome! Wow! I don't think I could handle being owned by a scent hound, but I love admiring other people's pups. Yours take the cake though — absolutely, fantastically gorgeous dogs.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I adore your dogs, so much! These pictures are awesome.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I really can't get over how strikingly gorgeous they are. They look fantastic against snow, too!





Damon'sMom said:


> They are just stunning! I love seeing photos of them.





backpackers said:


> They are wildly handsome! Wow! I don't think I could handle being owned by a scent hound, but I love admiring other people's pups. Yours take the cake though — absolutely, fantastically gorgeous dogs.





CrazyDogWoman said:


> I adore your dogs, so much! These pictures are awesome.


Thank you all!!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

They are so beautiful. Hands down my favorite "couple"


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Fantastic!! Looks like they are having a whale of a time 
Love your new sig too


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> They are so beautiful. Hands down my favorite "couple"


Aw thanks. Meeko is one of my favs too!



Foxes&Hounds said:


> Fantastic!! Looks like they are having a whale of a time
> Love your new sig too


Thank you! Love your new sig as well.



ireth0 said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I love your dogs. When I was little I read Where the Red Fern Grows and was convinced I wanted Redbone hounds of my own. Now that I'm grown I know they probably wouldn't be the perfect breed for me but I still think they are beautiful. Red dogs are just gorgeous and in snow! Ryker and Gypsy are lovely.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful pics! Your dog look like they are loving it and really are pretty against the white snow.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

dogsule said:


> Beautiful pics! Your dog look like they are loving it and really are pretty against the white snow.


Thanks! I got them specifically for photo opportunities in the snow haha



Remaru said:


> I love your dogs. When I was little I read Where the Red Fern Grows and was convinced I wanted Redbone hounds of my own. Now that I'm grown I know they probably wouldn't be the perfect breed for me but I still think they are beautiful. Red dogs are just gorgeous and in snow! Ryker and Gypsy are lovely.


I have a love/hate relationship with them LOL. I love that they are super easy to live with and don't ask for much and on the other hand I sometimes wish for a dog that was more active. They are the worst motivators ever! They are biddable enough for what I want. I think I will always have at least 1 coonhound.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> I love that they are super easy to live with and don't ask for much and on the other hand I sometimes wish for a dog that was more active. They are the worst motivators ever! They are biddable enough for what I want. I think I will always have at least 1 coonhound.


I just love your pair. I would have thought they were very active. You can always borrow spit fire Jazzy


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> I just love your pair. I would have thought they were very active. You can always borrow spit fire Jazzy


 They are pretty lazy. Active outside and a couple times running around the house during the day, but the rest of the time they are sleeping under the blankets. Like when I ask if they want to go for a walk they will slowly get up and walk towards the door like "okay fine". Once they are outside they could go for hours, but it kind of sucks when I have to motivate them just to get out of bed lol. They're great cuddlers though.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> They are pretty lazy. Active outside and a couple times running around the house during the day, but the rest of the time they are sleeping under the blankets. Like when I ask if they want to go for a walk they will slowly get up and walk towards the door like "okay fine". Once they are outside they could go for hours, but it kind of sucks when I have to motivate them just to get out of bed lol. They're great cuddlers though.


Haha, I need me a redbone. Sounds great!


----------

